# closed



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

closed


----------



## RosaDaFirenze (Apr 19, 2020)

I'll be stopping by shortly.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

still crafting~ i'll leave this up for as long as he keeps going!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

ok well someone just stole like all my dupes recipes so im closing and going to go cry now hahahahaha bye

whoever that was i hope you're happy with yourself


----------



## InkFox (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh crap, what did you lose ? I have a few spare DIYs cluttering my living room, do you want them ? It's not much but I was thinking of giving them away anyway.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 19, 2020)

What did you lose? I don't mind dropping off some of mine. Sorry about this.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 19, 2020)

You could also report/leave a negative review if you know who did it, it can help others be more wary of this user in the future.


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 19, 2020)

Omg no! Do you have an IGN/Island Name of the person who stole? Any information from their Switch profile that we could maybe use to raise awareness?

I'm sorry this happened! If you remember some recipes you may have lost, please let me know! I have some dupes that I could share with you! Or if you're missing any for your own personal recipe book, hopefully I have it!


----------



## lars708 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wow how toxic, I'd recommend pin pointing who it was who did it to report them and also leave a negative feedback on their profile.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

BambieTheMayor said:


> You could also report/leave a negative review if you know who did it, it can help others be more wary of this user in the future.


i only know their in game name is Katie and they wore a cat outfit



SensaiGallade said:


> What did you lose? I don't mind dropping off some of mine. Sorry about this.


way more than id feel right taking from someone else. several gold recipes, a blue rose crown, at least two lucky gold cats and other stuff like ironwood, garden wagon, terrarium. nice ones. you don't have to give me anything honestly but thank you


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 19, 2020)

BambieTheMayor said:


> You could also report/leave a negative review if you know who did it, it can help others be more wary of this user in the future.


Was just about to say this! Unfortunately, if the dodo code was given out via the Turnip Exchange Website then it'll be difficult to track down exactly who it was. It's trades security for efficient sadly.

But, I too will donate my diys as well if there are some you'd like!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

lars708 said:


> Wow how toxic, I'd recommend pin pointing who it was who did it to report them and also leave a negative feedback on their profile.


unfortunately i only know their name was Katie and they wore a cat suit


Tasuot said:


> Omg no! Do you have an IGN/Island Name of the person who stole? Any information from their Switch profile that we could maybe use to raise awareness?
> 
> I'm sorry this happened! If you remember some recipes you may have lost, please let me know! I have some dupes that I could share with you! Or if you're missing any for your own personal recipe book, hopefully I have it!


it was a lot, i can't remember them all :/ thank you though


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh no! 
Did that Katie ever speak? Their island name might be in your chat log still.


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 19, 2020)

what a complete tool. I'm really sorry OP.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

InkFox said:


> Oh crap, what did you lose ? I have a few spare DIYs cluttering my living room, do you want them ? It's not much but I was thinking of giving them away anyway.





SensaiGallade said:


> What did you lose? I don't mind dropping off some of mine. Sorry about this.





BambieTheMayor said:


> You could also report/leave a negative review if you know who did it, it can help others be more wary of this user in the future.





Tasuot said:


> Omg no! Do you have an IGN/Island Name of the person who stole? Any information from their Switch profile that we could maybe use to raise awareness?
> 
> I'm sorry this happened! If you remember some recipes you may have lost, please let me know! I have some dupes that I could share with you! Or if you're missing any for your own personal recipe book, hopefully I have it!





lars708 said:


> Wow how toxic, I'd recommend pin pointing who it was who did it to report them and also leave a negative feedback on their profile.





SaltedKaramel said:


> Was just about to say this! Unfortunately, if the dodo code was given out via the Turnip Exchange Website then it'll be difficult to track down exactly who it was. It's trades security for efficient sadly.
> 
> But, I too will donate my diys as well if there are some you'd like!





Feather Orb said:


> Oh no!
> Did that Katie ever speak? Their island name might be in your chat log still.


update, her name is Katie from Hazel Cove, DO NOT LET HER IN YOUR TOWN

apparently she found a hole in the fence i made, asked if all my diys were free and i was looking away and didn't see it, then took them all and left


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 19, 2020)

Yikes!! Thank you for the warning.
Who sneaks in a hole in a fence??


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the name.... if someone put fences even if there is a hole the fences themselves should be enough to mean keep out! So rude!


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 19, 2020)

@*Rosebaygal











						Selling - 💖 [Taking a Break] Cataloging Services (Complete Baby/Mama/Papa Bears & Antique Set in all colors) 💖
					

IGN - Nicole Island Name - Riverrun Wanting to Catalog - Baby/Mama/Papa bears sets (all bears) Total Payment - 3 NMT  Added you into the next group convo with instructions



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Post #149*


----------



## Leann (Apr 19, 2020)

most of us are even afraid to go shopping without asking...


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 19, 2020)

Feather Orb said:


> Yikes!! Thank you for the warning.
> Who sneaks in a hole in a fence??


None other than a thief


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> @*Rosebaygal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much


----------



## InkFox (Apr 19, 2020)

A quick search and there she is I think :






Edit : someone was faster than me haha. Well glad she could be identified !


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 19, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> @*Rosebaygal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amazing, super sleuth!


----------



## pochacco (Apr 19, 2020)

sorry this happened to you! :/ i have some rare diys that you can have if you’d like


----------



## once (Apr 19, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> @*Rosebaygal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has a feedback from a week ago about stealing bells and items too...


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 19, 2020)

Her switch fc is in her profile if you want to block her from coming back.


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 19, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> thank you so much



Of course! Please let me know if you need anything else. I, too, was stolen from earlier this morning. We got to stick together!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

pochacco said:


> sorry this happened to you! :/ i have some rare diys that you can have if you’d like


i appreciate it but id feel bad just taking recipes from other people
do you want some hybrids or anything ?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Tasuot said:


> Of course! Please let me know if you need anything else. I, too, was stolen from earlier this morning. We got to stick together!


what did you lose?
i'll help


----------



## Chibiusa (Apr 19, 2020)

Wow. If they're a repeat offender they should just be banned/warned by mods. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## GDarling (Apr 19, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> update, her name is Katie from Hazel Cove, DO NOT LET HER IN YOUR TOWN
> 
> apparently she found a hole in the fence i made, asked if all my diys were free and i was looking away and didn't see it, then took them all and left



If she asked and you stayed silent (since you said you were looking away), then it sounds like she (wrongly) assumed they were free. Not saying it was okay for her to do this as I personally would not.

But!

Maybe give her the benefit of the doubt. Since she's been notified of this thread by others, hopefully she can return them assuming she didn't use them.


----------



## Chibiusa (Apr 19, 2020)

GDarling said:


> If she asked and you stayed silent (since you said you were looking away), then it sounds like she (wrongly) assumed they were free. Not saying it was okay for her to do this as I personally would not.
> 
> But!
> 
> Maybe give her the benefit of the doubt. Since she's been notified of this thread by others, hopefully she can return them assuming she didn't use them.


According to another member, they stole bells and items from someone else a week ago. Doesn't sound too innocent.


----------



## Noushky_poushky (Apr 19, 2020)

Even if the person who took them did ‘presume’ they were free you would not take them all! That’s just greedy!!


----------



## GDarling (Apr 19, 2020)

Chibiusa said:


> According to another member, they stole bells and items from someone else a week ago. Doesn't sound too innocent.



If that's the case, then I guess she isn't to be trusted sadly


----------



## Leann (Apr 19, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> i just lost like a solid week of work screw this
> 
> enjoy the rare diys you jerk



Maybe it would be best to leave a feedback warning others...


----------



## lars708 (Apr 19, 2020)

You can maybe try looking at the users you've played with tab on the Switch profile menu, and track down the user with the in game name Katie, so you can see what their Switch profile is, that's at least one step closer to identification. 

Edit: nvm seems like they're already found! I'm impressed!


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 19, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> i appreciate it but id feel bad just taking recipes from other people
> do you want some hybrids or anything ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> ...



Oh don't worry about me! It was just a few of my turnips when I had my island open earlier for visits. Like you, I had a crack in my fencing and they slipped past


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

GDarling said:


> If she asked and you stayed silent (since you said you were looking away), then it sounds like she (wrongly) assumed they were free. Not saying it was okay for her to do this as I personally would not.
> 
> But!
> 
> Maybe give her the benefit of the doubt. Since she's been notified of this thread by others, hopefully she can return them assuming she didn't use them.


im attempting not to jump to conclusions, messaged them on tbt. hopefully they respond but i won't hold my breath


----------



## RosaDaFirenze (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh no! It's a shame some people are rude, especially with how nice you were even letting people on your island. Like everyone else said, if there's anything you really know you're missing, send a message and we'll see if we have any spares!


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 19, 2020)

InkFox said:


> A quick search and there she is I think :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She scammed me through her shop on the forums. Paid for some items and she said shed send the rest of my order via mail and she never did. Unfriended me and everything. Beware this girl!


----------



## roseychuu (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm so sorry you experienced this dear. But I'm happy to know that there are many members on here (including me) who are willing to support you and help you get back to an okay place. Trading can be scary and can come with its risks and I hate people being on the wrong end of the stick with it just because some people are self-entitled jerks who are greedy. If you need any help, I also have spare DIYs I can give you!


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 19, 2020)

GDarling said:


> If she asked and you stayed silent (since you said you were looking away), then it sounds like she (wrongly) assumed they were free. Not saying it was okay for her to do this as I personally would not.
> 
> But!
> 
> Maybe give her the benefit of the doubt. Since she's been notified of this thread by others, hopefully she can return them assuming she didn't use them.


idk even with that benefit of the doubt, this was a really awful thing to do- you wouldn't go to a store in real life, ask the shopkeeper (who is probably busy and not focusing on you... and also is giving away something for free i think) if you can take all their stock because you found a way to unlock their stock cabinet, and when they don't hear you, take everything and leave anyway because they technically didn't say no. the lack of a no doesn't mean a yes ;;

(also! @punctuallyAbsent i'm so sorry this happened to you, and i'd love to help in any way that i can! i have a good amount of extra recipes and would love to share ;; )

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



MardyBum said:


> She scammed me through her shop on the forums. Paid for some items and she said shed send the rest of my order via mail and she never did. Unfriended me and everything. Beware this girl!


if you haven't written her a review, please do! people should know who they're trading/interacting with


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 19, 2020)

D: i cant believe someone would do this to you!!! i feel bad going to shops without asking and someone just takes DIYS? if theres anything i can do to help LMK! i have some DIY's on me i can donate if you'd like or some pink hyacinths you can have...


----------



## GDarling (Apr 19, 2020)

5cm/s said:


> idk even with that benefit of the doubt, this was a really awful thing to do- you wouldn't go to a store in real life, ask the shopkeeper (who is probably busy and not focusing on you... and also is giving away something for free i think) if you can take all their stock because you found a way to unlock their stock cabinet, and when they don't hear you, take everything and leave anyway because they technically didn't say no. the lack of a no doesn't mean a yes ;;


Maybe I am more forgiving than everyone or something lol

Like I said she shouldn't have assumed they were free, but hopefully asking her to return them will help the situation as she possiblyyyyy isn't a thief and made a mistake... Just trying to help. If everyone here screams at her an calls her a thief and just seeks to ruin her image there is a zero possibility the items will be returned because she'll probably be too embarassed at that point whether it was a mistake or not.


----------



## once (Apr 19, 2020)

GDarling said:


> Maybe I am more forgiving than everyone or something lol
> 
> Like I said she shouldn't have assumed they were free, but hopefully asking her to return them will help the situation as she possiblyyyyy isn't a thief and made a mistake... Just trying to help. If everyone here screams at her an calls her a thief and just seeks to ruin her image there is a zero possibility the items will be returned because she'll probably be too embarassed at that point whether it was a mistake or not.



I don't think she cares or will be returning the items, see:



MardyBum said:


> She scammed me through her shop on the forums. Paid for some items and she said shed send the rest of my order via mail and she never did. Unfriended me and everything. Beware this girl!


----------



## Leann (Apr 19, 2020)

MardyBum said:


> She scammed me through her shop on the forums. Paid for some items and she said shed send the rest of my order via mail and she never did. Unfriended me and everything. Beware this girl!



I'm sorry to hear that...

Did you leave a feedback? Those are helpful in preventing this kind of stuff from happening to others as well...


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

RosaDaFirenze said:


> Oh no! It's a shame some people are rude, especially with how nice you were even letting people on your island. Like everyone else said, if there's anything you really know you're missing, send a message and we'll see if we have any spares!





roseychuu said:


> I'm so sorry you experienced this dear. But I'm happy to know that there are many members on here (including me) who are willing to support you and help you get back to an okay place. Trading can be scary and can come with its risks and I hate people being on the wrong end of the stick with it just because some people are self-entitled jerks who are greedy. If you need any help, I also have spare DIYs I can give you!





Akira-chan said:


> D: i cant believe someone would do this to you!!! i feel bad going to shops without asking and someone just takes DIYS? if theres anything i can do to help LMK! i have some DIY's on me i can donate if you'd like or some pink hyacinths you can have...


you all are so nice TT_TT id feel bad just taking your things, i'll message though maybe we can trade, i have hybrids and can craft stuff in exchange


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 19, 2020)

Leann said:


> I'm sorry to hear that...
> 
> Did you leave a feedback? Those are helpful in preventing this kind of stuff from happening to others as well...


I never did cause I couldn't remember her shop or name and eventually I gave up looking since it was just 1 NMT and IGB. But I will now. Sucks that shes a repeat offender it seems tho


----------



## GDarling (Apr 19, 2020)

once said:


> I don't think she cares or will be returning the items, see:



Just to clarify, I was defending my initial position. Now that more evidence has come to light that this person is actively stealing from people, my opinion is going to change with that.


----------



## once (Apr 19, 2020)

GDarling said:


> Just to clarify, I was defending my initial position. Now that more evidence has come to light that this person is actively stealing from people, my opinion is going to change with that.



Yeah that's fair. At this point scamming 3 people on the forums the mods should probably step in honestly


----------



## Maiana (Apr 19, 2020)

I am so sorry that this happened to you.
I plan on hosting a giveaway soon for DIYS/Furniture Items, I would love for you to come and see if there is anything from the pile that you need. Definitely PM me <3.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 19, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> you all are so nice TT_TT id feel bad just taking your things, i'll message though maybe we can trade, i have hybrids and can craft stuff in exchange


 i dont need anything if return, feel free to DM me and i can give you some stuff free. most id wanna do is shop at your stores if i can ahaha :3


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

im going to lock this thread now and report them but thank you guys for helping me identify the person, and being so nice to me, you're all great people, thank you


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm sorry this happened to you. Even if she assumed your silence meant it was ok (IDK how but hey) she still should not have taken them without confirmation. I still get baffled about how people can act this disrespectful in another person's town.


----------



## Leann (Apr 19, 2020)

once said:


> Yeah that's fair. At this point scamming 3 people on the forums the mods should probably step in honestly



But, if the mods do step it... what's to prevent her from creating a new account?


----------



## drchoo (Apr 19, 2020)

That's horrible. Let me know if there's anything you need. I have some spare golden, ironwood and fruit-themed DIY's. This community has been more than generous to me in the short time I've been here.

I shiver at the thought that this has happened unknowingly to many others, who invited this person to their island where the host is not always watching or collecting their donations/items on the ground when it's dropped by visitors.


----------

